# What is your favorite Gill set up?



## BIG J LAV

I like a black ant tipped with maggots under small weighted bobber casted over beds while wading. Got one better?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead King 06

10-12ft crappie rod fishing pre spawn beds with a 1/64-1/32oz pop eye jig green tipped with waxworms fished under a small toothpick float. Can't beat that prespawn feast!


----------



## imalt

I fly fish but a black foam spider


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

5' 6" light rod with 4 pound test and rigged with a dropshot that sets the bait up about 12 inches away from the weight on the bottom.


----------



## PARK92

i love my 4'8" ugly stik ultra lite. pencil bobber, depending on depthe of water and cover about 1.5ft down. red with black eye 1/32 oz jig with either gulp 1"in minnow or a 1" piece of nightcrawler. im not a big wax worm fan, seems they are less than durable. i like the small ugly stik because i can cast it very accurately and in tight places, under boats, docks, lines, and trees. and i can fit in in the front seat of my truck.


----------



## catfishnut

My favorite gill set-up would have to be a 14' cane pole with a worm and bobber.....it's simple and a blast.


----------



## mbarrett1379

7' ultra light with 3 lb test a slim float and a tiny marabou jig or a single waxworm/maggot


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mcoppel

either my 12ft crappie rod with a micro jig head or a 2 or 3 weight fly rod with a spider or fly with lots of legs!


----------



## NoStringsAttached

Worm and bobber


----------



## Bass-Chad

5'6" Dawia Samari UL, 4# cajun red line, white jighead beetle spin with a green/black fleck twirl tail grub.


----------



## buckzye11

black ant and maggot... i like to use either your(op) choice with a bobber, or a 1/32 oz jig with a chartruse 1" twister tipped maggot no bobber.


----------



## Mr. A

5' shakespeare UL, 4# line, casting a 1/16 oz chart roostertail, with black dots and black and chart skirt and the propeller (not a blade). You can really fish out slow if you want too....

With ADD I tend to like to keep things moving! LOL, but this set up is my go to "skunk killer!"

Mr. A


----------



## Scum_Frog

Doesnt matter the rod and reel you like to use....i use a 6'6" light action BPS rod with Johnny Morris signature reel......buutttttt if you want the best action ever....use a small ice jig under a slip bobber tipped with a Leech. Try it and thank me later....we crush nothing but pigs on that set up.....plus a lot of the times you can use a leech more than once. Were going out again soon for Gils with them and I will post some photos.


----------



## beach5

6.5' ultralight with 4# test, #10 hook, small split shot 18" from the hook. Texas rig a whole crawler, pinch about 2" off the tail.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Scum_Frog said:


> Doesnt matter the rod and reel you like to use....i use a 6'6" light action BPS rod with Johnny Morris signature reel......buutttttt if you want the best action ever....use a small ice jig under a slip bobber tipped with a Leech. Try it and thank me later....we crush nothing but pigs on that set up.....plus a lot of the times you can use a leech more than once. Were going out again soon for Gils with them and I will post some photos.


never have used a leech before. ive only seen one once in my entire life.


----------



## Rumble

I use a small bobber with no sinker and wax worms. Set it at about 2 1/2 feet and pull them off the beds all day long.


----------



## chadwimc

A fly rod with Popeye jigs...


----------



## Minnowhead

Pumpkinseeds!


----------



## floater99

Ive had good luck throwing small rapala with a dropper on rear eye abt 1.5 3ft long,ice flies 
and waxys


----------

